# I Could Use Some Help



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

I realize that I am one of those who will lurk but rarely offer anything of substance. Then we show up with our hats in our hands when we need something. Please forgive me if you can.

My sister had a stroke this week. They happen everyday but she has taken a turn for the worse. Seems she has one of the worst clots you can have.

I would be more than grateful if any of you could include her in your thoughts or prayers. Her name is Julia and she is in a New Braunfels hospital. She has always been a giver and was good to her little pest bro.

Thank You In Advance

Drew


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Drew, I will say a prayer for you and your family. I know this has to be tough, I too am a lurker here. But something has drawn me here today. I actually added you earlier as a friend on my facebook. Stay strong!!


----------



## BOBBYG (Nov 17, 2006)

Prayers going up!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and yours, as long as needed. Please keep us updated.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Drew:

Thanks for the reach out. I pray for you and your sister. Don't be like me, reach out for what y'all need. Please PM me for any specific needs.

Ty


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Sending prayers for Julia,you and the family.Lord please cover this family with
your grace and mercy provide the Doctors with strength and wisdom.
Drew I know how hard this is I recently suffered a mild stroke myself PM me if I can
do any thing. Keep your faith in the Lord He will provide. GOD BLESS !!


----------



## 3Whalers (Oct 9, 2008)

Drew,
I will say a prayer for Julia, you, and all your family.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Prayers for your sister and all of your family.


----------



## big O (Mar 8, 2007)

My prayer is our God shall supply all our needs according to His riches in glory in Christ Jesus. And the peace of God which passes all understanding will comfort our hearts and minds in Christ Jesus. Because greater is He who lives in us than he who lives in the world. Trust in the Lord with all your heart and lean not on your own understanding acknowledge God in all His ways and He shall direct your path. Amen


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Your sister sounds like a wonderful person, I pray that God will heal her. In Jesus name amen


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

prayers sent for Julia, yourself, family and friends.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Thank y'all very much. I have seen many times the power of prayer from the good folks from this board.

I will be calling over there soon and hoping for some better news.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

my thoughts are with you and your sister, chato.

bruce


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Prayers up Drew. Give me a call if you need anything.

Brian


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*Drew*

Prayers to you, your family and especially your sister, Julia. CF?


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

We need her, prayer sent


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. I am very grateful.

The news is no better today. Basically, if the clot breaks it will kill her. 

I picked up the nasty habit of wagering on sporting events. I wasn't sure how, but I had done well enough that I turned $300 into over $900 just playing around in the last few weeks.

I threw it all into some wagers for the big game Sunday. I was not sure what to do with what I had gained. Now I know why I was doing so well. And why I will be right on tomorrow.

I will cash in whatever balance I have after tomorrow and send it to my brother in law. He is already talking of taking out loans from his 401k. Hopefully I have done well enough to at least slow that down some.

Thank you again...we will never give up.


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Prayers sent for you, your sister and her family. Remember, miracles happen every day. May God bless her and guide the doctors giving her care.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Drew,
You are one of the most giving and caring people that I know....sounds like your sis didn't fall too far from the tree. I will uplift her and your family in prayer as He is the ultimate physician. I also ask that God wrap His warm and gentle hands around His children and give them peace and comfort. I ask the Father to give the doctors wisdom and guidance where needed. Please keep us updated and if ya need anything, you know how to get in touch with me.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Still praying that she will pull through.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Drew, Prayers sent on behalf of Jullia and family.


----------



## Top Kat (Mar 9, 2008)

Father God in heaven I pray that you will be with the doctors as they administer help to your daughter in her time of need and give her family the comfort they need. Be with them and let them know that you are in control and that your will shall done all though we don't always understand why things are as they are we will trust in you with all of our heart for you are a loving God. In you sons name I pray amen


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Father, we lift up Drew's sister to you and ask You to keep her in Your loving care. Please guide the doctors in their care for her. we ask You to pour out Your Holy Spirit on Drew's sister and all of Drew's family. In Jesus' name we pray.

Drew, let us know how everything turns out. Will keep your sister and you in my prayers each day.


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

Laura and I will keep your sister and yor entire family in our prayers.
The fact is that PRAYER WORKS.
Always pray that Gods will be done !! 
Peace and strength for you Drew, today and always.

God Bless


----------



## texasfisherman (Mar 9, 2007)

Prayer sent.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Drew....how's your sis doing? Update please. I think I had your number stored on my old phone, but it refuses to power up and it didn't get switched over to my new SIM card (guy told me that all numbers would transfer....he lied to me....hmmm).


----------

